# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 41) Poll



## ripjack13 (Oct 7, 2018)

*Do you recycle in your shop?*









**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the teXas Hardwood Enthusiast and Big D too....


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 7, 2018)

I would like to ...but it’s not offered where I live ... can’t recycle if no place to go with it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 7, 2018)

My recycle barrel is always more full than the garbage barrel each week

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 7, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> I would like to ...but it’s not offered where I live ... can’t recycle if no place to go with it.



Hmm...that's interesting. I would think with all this save the planet stuff, there would be recycling centers everywhere...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 7, 2018)

Recycling is easy in my area. We have large wheeled cans for the garbage and recycling, we dont have to sort anything either, just toss any recycling item in the can. Even though I dont use it there is even cans for yard waste, I just mulch mine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tclem (Oct 7, 2018)

Yep. Paxton recycles everything into toys and houses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 7, 2018)

I recycle nasty-knarly ol wood into something useful.  but yes we have recycle bin and garbage bin. But technology is there to sort at station. Here we are lucky- our far sighted politicians against our wishes and votes switched us over to a trash to electricity plant. with the promise it would be more efficient and we could all feel good about bein green.  Yeppers- promises were we would be charged a range of prices and immediately went to highest price they could charge, feels great we have some of the highest trash rates in the country. The plant-right next to airport in the right weather conditions creates fog and and snow on freeway. It is cool -makes ya feel warm and fuzzy all over when that cloud wanders over the city hall- that is when we are hoping the filters are not working as they often are not. Been a great efficient success story of taking money out of our wallets and putting them in Waste managements....  Most of scrap wood I have goes to dump or into my stove...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 7, 2018)

No recycle service in my neighborhood either, we do save aluminum cans though. Some day I will take em to a recycle center, hardly worth the effort though......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Oct 7, 2018)

Yep my jigs usually become some sort of smaller jig down the road.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Hill (Oct 7, 2018)

Yep.
Wood shavings go to piles— to mulch and fishin worms. Bigger chunks to friends burn rings & good times.
Have separate recetacles here for “plain” trash and another for recyclabie things.
Then again— everything I make is recycled— from trees avoiding the burnpile/chippers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Oct 7, 2018)

I recycle cans and other aluminum, get a lot of it from work, I sell a lot of blade assemblies and other kitchen parts that are all aluminum. They offer recycling bins out here, but it costs more than trash service and that's ridiculous to me so we don't do it. Sawdust goes to mulch piles, cutoffs go to neighbors to burn.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 7, 2018)

Nope... No recycling services here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 7, 2018)

Recycle bins for plastic, paper(FRB's) and other paper products along with metal cans. Most heavy steel goes to work with me to barter fir things that come in there. I recycle old and odd lumber from work for stuff I do. Wood scraps get burnt. Dust and turning chip into mulch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Oct 7, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm...that's interesting. I would think with all this save the planet stuff, there would be recycling centers everywhere...


Nope ... not even sure how far I’d have to drive for one ...: Texas is one of the last to implement recycling.... it’s in big towns but I guess to many miles to travel in rural areas ... I do keep any and all metal scraps for my dad ... he sales it to scrap yard

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 7, 2018)

Absolutely!!! All wood shavings I trade to a couple that mulches their yard. They give me a bag of nuts from Whole Foods cashews, almonds, macadamia, pecans, walnuts, etc for every bag of wood chips they pick up!! Other wood scraps go to neighbor who burns them.
Plastic gets recycled. Most metal goes to scrap yard for $$

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 13, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> No recycle service in my neighborhood either, we do save aluminum cans though. Some day I will take em to a recycle center, hardly worth the effort though......



I did that back when I was younger and partied a lot. Saved the cans from all the parties for years. Moved and drug them along, had to rebag a bunch of them, old garage out back wasn't good for much of anything so it got piled full. Finally got tired of them being in the way and called the local recycling guy, had a 24 ft. gooseneck stock trailer almost 3/4 full, floor to ceiling. When he got it all weighed up and cut me a check, I think 4 - 5 years of aggravation dealing with cans netted me a little over $20. Haven't recycled an aluminum can since!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Herb G. (Oct 14, 2018)

We have single stream recycling here.
We throw it in a separate can from the trash & wheel it to the curb.
The trash goes out on the same day. They pick both cans up on the same day.
Well, they are _*supposed*_ to pick them up on the same day.

Most weeks, it works as it should. Then we get a new driver & he blasts right past our house
on their way out & I have to call the company for 3 days before they will come get it.
Last week, I had to call the county & file a complaint because they did not come after 3 calls from me.
You better believe they came after the county called them & asked why they forgot my house...again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 14, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> I did that back when I was younger and partied a lot. Saved the cans from all the parties for years. Moved and drug them along, had to rebag a bunch of them, old garage out back wasn't good for much of anything so it got piled full. Finally got tired of them being in the way and called the local recycling guy, had a 24 ft. gooseneck stock trailer almost 3/4 full, floor to ceiling. When he got it all weighed up and cut me a check, I think 4 - 5 years of aggravation dealing with cans netted me a little over $20. Haven't recycled an aluminum can since!



Sounds like you got ripped off?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 14, 2018)

Was back in the late-80s; prices were in the toilet on aluminum when I got tired of rebagging them and said, "Hey Ole, come and get dese dam cans, eh!" Had been waiting for A WHILE for prices to go back up, and there was no rise projected in futures. Buyer up there dinged you on crushed cans according to Ole, so most of mine weren't, and therefore 3/4 of a trailer full didn't weigh a bunch. (_Personally, I think Ole didn't like them "pre-crushed", they were harder to hide the sand and gravel in, that he accused everyone else of putting in them when they were crushed._)

On top of that, Ole had to make a living, so I didn't get but about half the ridiculously low price they paid for aluminum at the time. However, since I didn't have a 24 ft gooseneck trailer to haul them all off, and couldn't have pulled it to the recycling place 60 miles away and back if I did have, for the $20 Ole kept, I was OK with getting ripped off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

